

Flexible Muscle-Based Locomotion for Bipedal Creatures (SIGGRAPH) - arnemart
http://vimeo.com/79098420

======
BadCookie
This got lots of attention on Reddit. I'm guessing that the title caused it to
get skipped over here, which is really too bad.

